# Seamans Pools



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A question that needsanswered please from one of my collegues onboard. Did Birmingham(Midlands) have a seamans pool at anytime.


----------



## Razor (Nov 23, 2005)

Almost certainly yes. I never had the pleasure of visiting the place but it was a bit of a standing joke in the old days, having a "Pool" in the middle of the country.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

gdynia said:


> A question that needsanswered please from one of my collegues onboard. Did Birmingham(Midlands) have a seamans pool at anytime.


Possibly for people signing on the good ship "Lollipop" bound for Cadbury's at Bourneville.

John T.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Possibly for people signing on the good ship "Lollipop" bound for Cadbury's at Bourneville.
> 
> John T.


Nice reply John T. no doubt you were standing on your head when you thought of that one


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

gdynia said:


> A question that needsanswered please from one of my collegues onboard. Did Birmingham(Midlands) have a seamans pool at anytime.


Birmingham did have a 'Pool' office. I have been informed that it was situated in Daimler House, Queensway. After all Captain Smith of the Titanic was born in Stoke on Trent (not too far away) I come from Hull and our nearest shipping office is in Beverley of all places, A pal of mine has just sat his masters ticket there.
Ray


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

RayJordandpo said:


> Birmingham did have a 'Pool' office. I have been informed that it was situated in Daimler House, Queensway. After all Captain Smith of the Titanic was born in Stoke on Trent (not too far away) I come from Hull and our nearest shipping office is in Beverley of all places, A pal of mine has just sat his masters ticket there.
> Ray


Ray
Had several PM,s from ex Birmingham Pool Members all ex Everard Guys


----------



## Dave Hone (Sep 6, 2005)

When I was at Gravesend Sea School (1962) I'm pretty sure that the Birmingham lads were directed to Avonmouth pool. I was from Doncaster so went to Goole and the Nottingham boys were allocated to Hull!


----------

